# Светло-коричневые пятна на позвоночнике



## vladislow (5 Июн 2013)

Привет всем! Не знал куда написать, выбрал сюда.
 Полтора месяца назад обнаружил коричневые пятна на нескольких позвонках чуть выше копчика. Никаких изменений кожи, не шелушатся, не беспокоят. На сегодняшний день ничего не изменилось. Также имеется сколиоз 1-ой степени. Увидел случайно, осматриваясь в зеркале. В диспансере поставили диагнозы "Склеродермия" и "Меланодермия", и направили на платное обследование. Что скажете вы на это? Мне кажется, диагнозы сомнительные.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2013)

Гиперпигментация в местах раздражения кожи, на уровне остистых отростков позвонков-тугой пояс, корсет с вкладкой, стул с подпором, гимнастика с катанием на спине, и прочее.


----------



## vladislow (6 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Гиперпигментация в местах раздражения кожи, на уровне остистых отростков позвонков-тугой пояс, корсет с вкладкой, стул с подпором, гимнастика с катанием на спине, и прочее.


 
Спасибо за ответ! Меня дерматолог направил на гистологию за 3 т.р. Стоит ли идти?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2013)

Я Вас не видел. Мне трудно решить за лечащего врача.
Но врачам надо верить.
Да и если не сделаете, то все равно будете об этом думать.


----------



## Елен123 (29 Июн 2014)

vladislow написал(а):


> ...
> Полтора месяца назад обнаружил коричневые пятна на нескольких позвонках чуть выше копчика. Никаких изменений кожи, не шелушатся, не беспокоят...


Здравствуйте! Скажите какой вам поставили диагноз? пятна прошли? У моего сына такая же проблема.


----------



## Елена Степовик (25 Мар 2018)

@Елен123, здравствуйте, у моего сына тоже какие-то светло-желтые пятна на позвоночнике. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, своим опытом

@vladislow, здравствуйте. Прочитала Ваше сообщение. У моего сына тоже какие-то желтоватые пятна на позвонках. Выглядит также, как на Вашем фото. Поделитесь - какой диагноз Вам поставили. Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (25 Мар 2018)

@Елена Степовик, здравствуйте!
Советую обратиться к пользователям в личной переписке


----------

